# What's your favourite tack cleaner?



## Ellietots (14 January 2017)

What does everyone here use to clean tack? At the moment, I'm using old fashioned saddle soap and oil after. I love how it comes out, feels so soft and supple but takes a long time!! 
I am thinking maybe a spray of some sort and a spray on oil too but there is way too many to choose!


----------



## Bens_Mum (14 January 2017)

Stubborn soft soap is IMO the best


----------



## Bens_Mum (14 January 2017)

*stubben


----------



## skint1 (14 January 2017)

I like Absorbine One Step, comes in a cream and a spray.


----------



## mandyroberts (14 January 2017)

Kieffer Leather Fluid to clean theNLeather cream to nourish


----------



## buddylove (14 January 2017)

http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/leather_conditioner.html
Love it, just took delivery of an eBay bridle which immediately got stripped down and got the treatment. It looks brand new now &#128522;


----------



## Mrs B (14 January 2017)

It's probably not recommended these days (Oz?  ) but I still use Carr & Day & Martin Belvoir tack conditioner glycerine. (Did you know Screwfix sell it at £3.99?!)

Anyhoo ... if a bridle or saddle has been soaked by the rain, I'll use a leather balm as well but other than that, it's what I've used for 40 plus years.

Can honestly say all my bridles are 10, 20 or 30+ years old and still supple, strong and looking good. 

NB* I always use a completely wrung-out cloth before I apply it.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (14 January 2017)

To clean Carr&Day&Martin's saddle soap, with an old washing up sponge to clean off any build up of muck. Oz's mineral-oil-free conditioner to condition and soften.


----------



## C1airey (14 January 2017)

Warm water with a small handful of soda crystals to clean the grot off (horse is a grease machine).

Leave it out on newspaper to dry, then Hamanol leather conditioner, leave for a bit longer, then buff with a soft cloth.


----------



## Tyssandi (14 January 2017)

Ellietots said:



			What does everyone here use to clean tack? At the moment, I'm using old fashioned saddle soap and oil after. I love how it comes out, feels so soft and supple but takes a long time!! 
I am thinking maybe a spray of some sort and a spray on oil too but there is way too many to choose!
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't clean my tack often but when I do I wash it warm water and good old fashioned saddle soap.   Oiling with neatsfoot oil  when leather gets dry but all in all it  needs cleaning but don't have time. Carr and Day leather food

 Tried many other leather food inc £££ but found them naff so binned them


----------



## blitznbobs (14 January 2017)

MY Mum - she's the best tack cleaner there is...


----------



## pennyturner (15 January 2017)

I'm not a regular cleaner, but find a spray of dilute fairy liquid to remove the grot, followed by Oz's hand made (I made some from his recipe), is the best.  I cheat by warming it up in a water bath to make applying it easier, as it's solid as a rock else.


----------



## Clare85 (15 January 2017)

I use Horseman's One Step and a bit of beats foot oil every now and again


----------



## milliepops (15 January 2017)

warm water and elbow grease, followed by some kind of leather balsam  Hate the old glycerine soaps, they just seem to make everything sticky.

My older bridles are pretty much waterproof these days from previous cleanings, so just need the grease and dirt wiping off to look super-duper


----------



## sbloom (17 January 2017)

Lots of people get away with lots of less than ideal products.  My customers all get recommended the same - hand hot water, elbow grease and an old fashioned cotton dishcloth to clean, a tiny quirt of Fairy in the nucket if really needed.  No oil, no soap (neither is actually good for leather) and a good conditioner like Oz's (cremedemonthe on here), I also recommend Sedgwick that you can get from ebay, as needed.  Usually around once a fortnight, and apply to ALL leather surfaces, more on reverse of thick leathers, less on the "good" side, and the least on thin leathers eg seat and panels.


----------



## Baroque (17 January 2017)

I used Oz's conditioner on a new bridle this week and am delighted by the results. Can't see me using anything else from now on (which is just as well as a little goes a long way and I have quite a large tub of it!).


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 January 2017)

Baroque said:



			I used Oz's conditioner on a new bridle this week and am delighted by the results. Can't see me using anything else from now on (which is just as well as a little goes a long way and I have quite a large tub of it!).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, wonder if many on here have made leather conditioner to the free recipe I give out.And yes, you will have that large tub of conditioner for years yet, takes ages to use up!
Oz


----------



## SaddleUpSin (17 January 2017)

I asked for some of Oz's conditioner as a christmas present!  

No chance you have a spare copy of the instructions Oz ?


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 January 2017)

I cleaned mine a few days ago and I am quite ashamed to say it was filthy!  I used to wipe mine over every time I rode and have got very lazy, I used hot bucket of water with scourer sponge to scrub the grime off only on the rough side though and then put some hydrophane conditioner on and it did look very good afterwards and I won't be leaving it that long again.


----------



## Remi'sMum (17 January 2017)

What is this miracle Oz recipe of which you all speak?! Share please!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 January 2017)

Remi'sMum said:



			What is this miracle Oz recipe of which you all speak?! Share please!!
		
Click to expand...

I've PM'd you the recipe
Oz


----------



## EventingMum (17 January 2017)

I really like Farnam Leather New spray, it's nothing like other watery sprays I've tried and I reckon you can't beat Stubben Hamanol for conditioning leather.


----------



## fattylumpkin (17 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've PM'd you the recipe
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, could I have it too??


----------



## Kayfamily (17 January 2017)

Please could I have it too :-D


----------



## Arianrhod (18 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've PM'd you the recipe
Oz
		
Click to expand...

And another plea for this marvellous recipe, please?!


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 January 2017)

All PM'd, enjoy making it!


----------



## Ellietotz (18 January 2017)

blitznbobs said:



			MY Mum - she's the best tack cleaner there is...
		
Click to expand...

This is brilliant.


----------



## Arianrhod (18 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All PM'd, enjoy making it!


Click to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ellietotz (18 January 2017)

Anyone know where to by Oz conditioner?? I'm too lazy to make it!


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 January 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			Anyone know where to by Oz conditioner?? I'm too lazy to make it! 

Click to expand...

lol, at least have a go!


----------



## Pippity (18 January 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			Anyone know where to by Oz conditioner?? I'm too lazy to make it! 

Click to expand...

http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/leather_conditioner.html

Ordered a tub last night, ready for my brand new saddle!


----------



## willhegofirst (18 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've PM'd you the recipe
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Could you please pm me the recipe too
Many thanks


----------



## Baroque (18 January 2017)

Adding to my previous comment ref. Oz's conditioner I can add that, three days later, my hands are still softer than they've been all winter. So when he recommends that you use your hands to apply the product, and to rub it in, I heartily agree.


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 January 2017)

Baroque said:



			Adding to my previous comment ref. Oz's conditioner I can add that, three days later, my hands are still softer than they've been all winter. So when he recommends that you use your hands to apply the product, and to rub it in, I heartily agree.
		
Click to expand...

A few ladies have told me to patent it as a hand cream !


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			I've PM'd you the recipe
Oz
		
Click to expand...

can I please have the recipe my hands will also benefit as well as they are pretty dry at the moment


----------



## Compoboots (18 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All PM'd, enjoy making it!


Click to expand...

Do you think I could get a copy too? That sounds amazing!


----------



## Brownmare (18 January 2017)

Any chance I could have the recipe too please?


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 January 2017)

All sent


----------



## fattylumpkin (19 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Oz!


----------



## LeannePip (19 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent
		
Click to expand...

Oz, please could i have a copy of the instructions?

Thank you!


----------



## Andalucian (19 January 2017)

Ooooo, can I have the recipe for my poor hands and my tack pls.


----------



## CalamityJ (19 January 2017)

Can you please send me the receipe too - I have 5 sets of tack to clean each week!


----------



## cornbrodolly (19 January 2017)

Oz- since getting your recipe about 2 years ago, we use nothing else to clean tack -for every day use ,competitions  including showing , so many thanks! We keep ours in the warm kitchen, so its easy to use- love it!


----------



## Tnavas (19 January 2017)

I'm an oil when needed and glycerine after each use. My show bridles are washed clean and when dry I use the self shine boot polish on the outside, a little oil if needed then Glycerine, all my gear is lovely, some is over 20yrs old.


----------



## scats (19 January 2017)

I will check the name of it later, but it comes in a little pot.  My mum bought it originally from YHL about 10 years ago and it's the most amazing stuff and makes old horrible leather feel supple and new.


----------



## apple88 (19 January 2017)

Oz..pretty please may i have the recipe too? *flutters eyelids*


----------



## Tnavas (19 January 2017)

apple88 said:



			Oz..pretty please may i have the recipe too? *flutters eyelids*
		
Click to expand...

Me too please, all the way from New Zealand


----------



## Brownmare (19 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you're a star


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 January 2017)

sent


----------



## Starzaan (19 January 2017)

May I grab the recipe too please Oz? I've mountains of polo tack to revive!


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 January 2017)

cornbrodolly said:



			Oz- since getting your recipe about 2 years ago, we use nothing else to clean tack -for every day use ,competitions  including showing , so many thanks! We keep ours in the warm kitchen, so its easy to use- love it!
		
Click to expand...

yes this time of year it's as hard as a rock isn't it, glad it's been of some help to you, Oz


----------



## piglet2001 (19 January 2017)

Please can I have it to


----------



## Pilatesclare (19 January 2017)

Please may I have it too? My tack, hands and car could all do with some love!


----------



## KrujaaLass (19 January 2017)

Please would you send me the recipe . Many thanks xx


----------



## Evie91 (19 January 2017)

Do you sell the tack cleaner Oz?


----------



## janem_g (19 January 2017)

Hello, could I please have your recipe and instructions for my daughter who loves to clean tack!! Thanks


----------



## Cornish (19 January 2017)

Just ordered some, can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Tnavas (19 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			sent
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 January 2017)

If I've forgotten or overlooked anyone who wants the recipe please PM me, Oz


----------



## pansymouse (20 January 2017)

I make my own version of Oz's conditioner and I always microwave it before I use it soften it up a bit - how long obviously depends on the size of container it's in!


----------



## Pippity (20 January 2017)

Evie91 said:



			Do you sell the tack cleaner Oz?
		
Click to expand...

He does!

http://www.unicornleather.co.uk/leather_conditioner.html


----------



## Rupertthebear (20 January 2017)

Soft glycerine soap with tallow in it - quick and easy no oiling required!


----------



## Coblover63 (20 January 2017)

On the basis of the recommendations in this thread, I gave just ordered a pot of the magic potion from Oz.  Question is: do I use it like soap or conditioner?  If the latter, do I use it everytime I clean or just occasionally?  I've always used glycerine saddle soap and occasional Kocholine. Thanks


----------



## Annagain (20 January 2017)

My favourite tack cleaner is called Rose. She charges £4 for a bridle and £8 for a saddle. OH won't let me have a cleaner at home (he's a security freak and convinced everyone is going to steal the family.... errrrrr.... Nat West Pigs?) so I'll damn well have one for my tack! What OH doesn't know can't hurt him.


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 January 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			On the basis of the recommendations in this thread, I gave just ordered a pot of the magic potion from Oz.  Question is: do I use it like soap or conditioner?  If the latter, do I use it everytime I clean or just occasionally?  I've always used glycerine saddle soap and occasional Kocholine. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Comes complete with detailed instructions, it's a conditioner not a cleaner but instructions will tell you what to do to clean the leather prior to conditioning


----------



## pansymouse (20 January 2017)

I recommend Wilf Whites cleaner - it's glycerine free and compliments the Oz recipe conditioner.  I do a lot of restoration and wouldn't touch a product with glycerine in it - why the hell would you smear something sugary over leather other than to give the dirt something to stick to?


----------



## wingedhorse (20 January 2017)

pansymouse said:



			I recommend Wilf Whites cleaner - it's glycerine free and compliments the Oz recipe conditioner.  I do a lot of restoration and wouldn't touch a product with glycerine in it - why the hell would you smear something sugary over leather other than to give the dirt something to stick to?
		
Click to expand...

So is a drop of fairly liquid, warm water and a dishcloth not good way to clean tack?

Is  Wilf Whites cleaner an altenerative way to getting the mank / mud / grease off? Is this it? Or is the soap different to the cleaner, the cleaner doesn't seem to come up in Google. https://www.pegasushealth.com/product/Wilf_Whites_Original_Leather_Soap  or is the soap different to the cleaner? 

How about this? http://www.renapur.com/shop/renapur-leather-cleaner-concentrate-250ml-54.html


----------



## Rocky01 (20 January 2017)

Oz, any chance I could have the recipe please please. Thank you.


----------



## adsthelad (20 January 2017)

Oz, would you mind PMing me the recipe too?


----------



## emmad96 (21 January 2017)

Oz, I don't suppose I could get a copy of that recipe too? I'm on my phone and can't PM you directly, sorry!


----------



## Tnavas (21 January 2017)

pansymouse said:



			I recommend Wilf Whites cleaner - it's glycerine free and compliments the Oz recipe conditioner.  I do a lot of restoration and wouldn't touch a product with glycerine in it - why the hell would you smear something sugary over leather other than to give the dirt something to stick to?
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get the idea that Glycerine is sugary? It's a bi product of soap manufacture. it's used in Royal icing to prevent it going rock solid. I've used it on my tack for over 50years and much of my tack is now over 10 years old, and some is in its 20's.


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Where do you get the idea that Glycerine is sugary? It's a bi product of soap manufacture. it's used in Royal icing to prevent it going rock solid. I've used it on my tack for over 50years and much of my tack is now over 10 years old, and some is in its 20's.
		
Click to expand...

It's also very sweet, commonly used as a sweetener, and is part of the organic compound group known as sugar alcohols, so the confusion's very understandable.


----------



## Starzaan (21 January 2017)

Thank you Oz!


----------



## Tnavas (21 January 2017)

Pippity said:



			It's also very sweet, commonly used as a sweetener, and is part of the organic compound group known as sugar alcohols, so the confusion's very understandable.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's really interesting. Never tasted it though. I know my dad who was a plumber used to pinch my bar of Glycerine to use to wash his hands with in winter otherwise he would get horrendous splits in his fingers.

This would suggest that it's ph level and oils were great for skin.


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			Thanks that's really interesting. Never tasted it though. I know my dad who was a plumber used to pinch my bar of Glycerine to use to wash his hands with in winter otherwise he would get horrendous splits in his fingers.

This would suggest that it's ph level and oils were great for skin.
		
Click to expand...

For live skin, yes - it encourages the shedding of dead skin cells for smoother skin, and draws moisture up through the layers of skin to keep the outer layers soft.

I'm not sure what effect the tanning process would have on this, but it doesn't sound like it'd be good for dead skin!


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (21 January 2017)

Could I have the conditioner recipe too please Oz?Thanks!


----------



## fatbird (21 January 2017)

Please would you send me the recipe too Oz? It might encourage me to clean the tack more often! Thanks


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2017)

All sent!


----------



## KrujaaLass (21 January 2017)

Thank you


----------



## dibbin (23 January 2017)

Can I nab the recipe as well please Oz? My cavesson bridle's looking a bit grim ...


----------



## MagicMelon (24 January 2017)

Oz, me me me! Could I have the recipe too please? Ive just run out of my regular shop bought conditioner and would like to try it...


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 January 2017)

sent


----------



## Dave's Mam (24 January 2017)

I'm going to be lazy & order from your website Oz.


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 January 2017)

That's defeatist!
At least have a go!


----------



## sbloom (25 January 2017)

Glycerine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol   Glycerine is used in soap to try and make up for the drying effect that soap naturally has, it is a sweet tasting substance, and my instinct says it could easily be a food for mould.  No good reason to use it, it's a humectant rather than conditioner, so in fairly damp climates it attracts moisture and in my experience causes grease jockeys as it's sticky, unless you clean your tack daily.

There was a question about cleaning, there are a few good commercial cleansers available, but unless your tack is minging then hand hot water and an old fashioned dishcloth is enough to add to your elbow grease, but you can add a drop of washing up liquid to at least half a bucket of water (ie not too much washing up liquid) if you prefer.

Science does not back up the use of soap, glycerine, oil or milk whatever the anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Tnavas (25 January 2017)

sbloom said:



			Glycerine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol   Glycerine is used in soap to try and make up for the drying effect that soap naturally has, it is a sweet tasting substance, and my instinct says it could easily be a food for mould.  No good reason to use it, it's a humectant rather than conditioner, so in fairly damp climates it attracts moisture and in my experience causes grease jockeys as it's sticky, unless you clean your tack daily.

There was a question about cleaning, there are a few good commercial cleansers available, but unless your tack is minging then hand hot water and an old fashioned dishcloth is enough to add to your elbow grease, but you can add a drop of washing up liquid to at least half a bucket of water (ie not too much washing up liquid) if you prefer.

Science does not back up the use of soap, glycerine, oil or milk whatever the anecdotal evidence.
		
Click to expand...


The retention of moisture is good though, you don't want your tack drying out. It's the only thing I've ever used on my gear, it all looks awesome, my dressage saddle is over 30 years old.

I do clean tack that is in use after each use, I don't get jockeys on my gear, which are made up of mud and horse grease. 

My stored gear is also fantastic, it's stored in big plastic bins with lids. Lives in the garden shed/tack room. I don't usually have a problem with mould.


----------



## Blanche (25 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			If I've forgotten or overlooked anyone who wants the recipe please PM me, Oz
		
Click to expand...

Please could I have a copy. I'll have a go but may end up ordering some!


----------



## smja (25 January 2017)

Oz, I'm late to the party but please may I have the recipe too?

Thank you!


----------



## Velcrobum (25 January 2017)

Likewise rather late to the party so could I have the recipe as well. Does it stop mould forming on tack as I have a problem with mould on cleaned but not currently being used tack. My tack room is gently heated and has a fan to circulate the air..........

Thank you in advance

P.S could you also send cleaning advice prior to application.


----------



## xgemmax (25 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent!
		
Click to expand...

May i have it sent too please


----------



## Ellietotz (25 January 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			sent
		
Click to expand...

You've been rather popular, Oz! 
I think I would like to try making it too and not be lazy... can I have the recipe pretty please? 
I bought Lincolns Neatsfoot Oil Soap, did a lovely job but very sticky and annoying to use.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 January 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			You've been rather popular, Oz! 
I think I would like to try making it too and not be lazy... can I have the recipe pretty please? 
I bought Lincolns Neatsfoot Oil Soap, did a lovely job but very sticky and annoying to use.
		
Click to expand...

lol, yes eating my dinner and giving out recipes!
Sent you yours, Oz


----------



## sidsmum (7 March 2017)

A bit late to the party, but if you wouldn't mind sending me a copy of the receipe as well Cremedemonthe, that would be very kind of you!


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 March 2017)

sidsmum said:



			A bit late to the party, but if you wouldn't mind sending me a copy of the receipe as well Cremedemonthe, that would be very kind of you! 

Click to expand...

sent, have a go at making it


----------



## Meredith (7 March 2017)

sidsmum said:



			A bit late to the party, but if you wouldn't mind sending me a copy of the receipe as well Cremedemonthe, that would be very kind of you! 

Click to expand...

Just found this thread. I would be grateful for the recipe too Cremedmonthe. Thankyou


----------



## ljohnsonsj (7 March 2017)

I'd love to have the recipe to please, although I am usually rubbish at this type of stuff so will probably end up buying!


----------



## peanut (7 March 2017)

If it is not too much trouble Oz, please may I have the recipe too.  My tack is in desperate need


----------



## BarneyTheChestnutOne (7 March 2017)

I would love the recipe too, if that's OK Cremedmonthe, I have lots of bridles and martingales that I would love to revive that I found when I cleared out my late mare's tack room x


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (7 March 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol, yes eating my dinner and giving out recipes!
Sent you yours, Oz
		
Click to expand...

Please would it be possible to send me a copy? Thank you very much x


----------



## sidsmum (7 March 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## AFB (7 March 2017)

Could I also have a copy? Although like a few others I may read it and choose to buy instead!

Thank you


----------



## turnbuckle (7 March 2017)

If you get offered Oz's recipe - MAKE IT! Superb stuff. And dead easy to make, although you'd be surprised how hard it can be to buy beeswax!


----------



## Steerpike (7 March 2017)

Would it be possible to have a copy as well please?!


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 March 2017)

turnbuckle said:



			If you get offered Oz's recipe - MAKE IT! Superb stuff. And dead easy to make, although you'd be surprised how hard it can be to buy beeswax!
		
Click to expand...

You can get it on ebay  I usually buy in about 25lbs of it at a time


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 March 2017)

All sent as requested


----------



## deicinmerlyn (7 March 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent as requested
		
Click to expand...

Please may I have the recipe too, thank you kindly x


----------



## AFB (7 March 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent as requested
		
Click to expand...

Hi Oz - I haven't received anything


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 March 2017)

AFB said:



			Hi Oz - I haven't received anything
		
Click to expand...

Sorry slacking must have missed you, have sent it now, enjoy making it, Oz


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (7 March 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			All sent as requested
		
Click to expand...

I haven't received mine also


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 March 2017)

Little-miss-perfect said:



			I haven't received mine also 

Click to expand...

Sorry you have now  Oz

Anyone else please PM me!
Thanks, I am in and out of my workshop all day and sometimes miss people's requests on the thread so PM me and I can't miss you.


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (7 March 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (7 March 2017)

May I have a copy of the recipe please Oz? I've found myself with a mountain of awful tack to compliment my equally scruffy pony and love to make things myself, so satisfying


----------



## Amirah (7 March 2017)

Dear Oz, I've just bought 300 grams from you for my truly horrible hands (hay soaking isn't doing them any favours and they are now beyond the help of o'keefes working hands) but I'd also like the recipe please. Thank you &#9786;


----------



## gmw (7 March 2017)

Please may I have a copy too?  Thank you


----------



## chrissieg (7 January 2021)

Hi I know that this is an older thread but does anyone have the recipe please


----------



## Reacher (7 January 2021)

chrissieg said:



			Hi I know that this is an older thread but does anyone have the recipe please
		
Click to expand...

@cremedemonthe  can help you


----------



## Ashgrove (8 January 2021)

If I'm not using the tack for a while I like to smother it in Ko Cho Line and leave it to soak in.


----------



## Nevin's Run (9 January 2021)

I use Horseman's One Step to clean, and Renapur balm to condition.

I did make Oz's formula but it got a bit hard and I didn't use it again - appreciate the tip to microwave it! I'll see if I still have it (otherwise I might also be begging the recipe again!)

Are there any tack wipes that are better than nothing? Because it appears I am even too lazy for One Step sometimes, and it would be useful to have something to hand where my tack is for a quick rub down, when I don't have time to ship it all home to clean properly.


----------



## Rosietaz (9 January 2021)

I’ve heard the old glycerin soaps are no good for leather. I’m lazy and I use a quick cleaning spray (naf I think!) and then for conditioning I use Lincoln Leather balsam (this stuff is the best).  Or if your leather is old, then ko-cho-line


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 January 2021)

chrissieg said:



			Hi I know that this is an older thread but does anyone have the recipe please
		
Click to expand...

I've sent you the recipe info


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 January 2021)

Nevin's Run said:



			I use Horseman's One Step to clean, and Renapur balm to condition.

I did make Oz's formula but it got a bit hard and I didn't use it again - appreciate the tip to microwave it! I'll see if I still have it (otherwise I might also be begging the recipe again!)

Are there any tack wipes that are better than nothing? Because it appears I am even too lazy for One Step sometimes, and it would be useful to have something to hand where my tack is for a quick rub down, when I don't have time to ship it all home to clean properly.
		
Click to expand...

Cut a lump off and hold it in warm hands, soons softens or keep in somewhere warm


----------

